# Recommended Recordings of Ligeti's Lux Aeterna



## Score reader (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi all,

It seems to me that this would be a piece that requires just the right ambience, any recommendations on must listens?


Thanks. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I never found the right ambience, so no can help.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Yes, you should try to hear Eric Ericson's recording of "Lux Aeterna" with either the Stockholm Radio Choir or Stockholm Chamber Choir (I can't remember which), which was part of Ericson's fine survey of "500 years of European choral music". Though the box set was originally released by EMI (& once out of print it became super pricey on Amazon), it's been more recently reissued by Warner:

https://www.amazon.com/Europaische-...TF8&qid=1524589951&sr=1-1&keywords=B00KQZQJQS
https://www.amazon.de/Europäische-Chormusik-CollectorS-Eric-Ericson/dp/B00KQZQJQS

However, the Ericson recording is older--made sometime between 1971-1978, so you might want more recent digital sound, in which case I'd recommend another excellent version from Daniel Reuss & Cappella Amsterdam:

https://www.amazon.com/Ligeti-Lux-A...524590103&sr=1-1&keywords=daniel+reuss+ligeti

Which can be heard on You Tube:






The "Lux Aeterna" version in Stanley Kubrick's film, "2001: A Space Odyssey" was excellent too, as I recall, but I can't remember who performed it?--Edit: it was the Stuttgart Schola Cantorum, led by Clytus Gottwold, here it is:


----------



## Score reader (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks Josquin, the Cappella Amsterdam version is the one I'm familiar with and I like it more than the Stuttgart Schola Cantorum. Ericson's box set looks really interesting, I'll might give it a go.


----------

